# Hello from ruby pig {aka "cow-pig"}



## LadyLaveau (Mar 16, 2013)

Hey guys!!

My name is Ruby and I am a therapeutic guinea pig. My sisfur Rosa and I live in a cage in the US. We are housemates with four other anipals. Den mom here is Laveau {whom we all call "Mommy L"}. I was named for Ruby Nell Bridges and Rosa was named for Rosa Parks. I love eating. Napping. Playing piggy-tag and going on walks with my sisfur Rosa and Mommy L.

This is me and Rosa:










I'm the one that looks like a mini-cow. Rosa is white with pink eyes.


----------

